# Ruger Security Six



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I need to get it re-finished. I would also like a longer ported barrel and a action job. Where should I send it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's an outfit that does a lot of work on the SP-101 Ruger. I would call them and see what they would say. It's not cheap but they do excellent work. Good luck.:smt033
http://www.geminicustoms.com/:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

why do you want to port it? Security six is an excelent .357 very controlable.


----------

